# Bestes Netzteil bis 50 Euro



## Jnnk123 (9. Februar 2015)

Hi,
Ich habe mir einen Pc mit einem Core i5 4430 und einer R9 270X zusammengestellt. ich brauche jedoch noch ein Netzteil...
Welches Netzteil ist für meinen Pc das beste?(max.50 Euro)
Wieviel Watt brauche ich?(am besten noch mit ein bisschen Luft)
Welches Netzteil könnt ihr mir Empfehlen?


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Februar 2015)

Wenn du es schaffst noch 6€ irgendwo heraus zu kramen, dann wären diese beiden hier empfehlenswert 
1 x LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3
1 x Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX))


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (9. Februar 2015)

N´Abend,

Exquisite hatte mal das hier empfohlen SP HX450W
ich würde mir nurnoch (bzw bis ein anderer Hersteller nachzieht) Be Quiet! einbauen, wegen des Geräuschlosen Betriebs in allen Lastzuständen. --> E10 400W
von Antec, Cooler Master und Seasonic gibts auchnoch Netzteile, finde aber grad die Links nicht

Edit hat den Link gefunden: Netzteilliste von eXquisite


----------



## Jnnk123 (9. Februar 2015)

Was haltet ihr von dem hier:
8454436 - 450 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+


----------



## NuVirus (9. Februar 2015)

Ausreichend aber die anderen genannten sind doch nen ganzes Stück besser technisch - gerade wegen Reserven für Zukunft die du ansprichst falls du mal ne starke Grafikkarte kaufen willst.


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Februar 2015)

Jnnk123 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem hier:
> 8454436 - 450 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+



Kannst du auch verwenden wenn keine R9 290(X) geplant ist


----------



## Jnnk123 (9. Februar 2015)

Ok also ich kann 8454436 - 450 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+
Mit gutem Gewissen kaufen?
Ich bin ein bisschen verwirrt da manche meinen das das System Power 7 Dreck ist...


----------



## jkox11 (9. Februar 2015)

Dreck ist es nicht, alt aber schon


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (9. Februar 2015)

eXquisite führt es unter "gutes Netzteil", kannst also kaufen. Am NT spart man zwar nicht, solange du aber kein 16€ LC-Power/InterTech/Techsolo einbaust ist alles im grünen Bereich.
Ich empfehle dir aber trotzdem mal den Netzteillistenthread von eXquisite durchzulesen.


----------



## Jnnk123 (9. Februar 2015)

Was ist denn mit dem hier:
550 Watt Corsair VS Series Non-Modular 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Jnnk123 (9. Februar 2015)

Oder das:500 Watt CoolerMaster B500 ver.2 Non-Modular 80+ - Hardware,
Kann ich das nehmen?ist ja immerhin Cooler Master...


----------



## XyZaaH (9. Februar 2015)

Nein beide sind Schrott. Wieso frägst du wenn du unsere Empfehlungen ignorierst?


----------



## jkox11 (9. Februar 2015)

Jnnk123 schrieb:


> Oder das:500 Watt CoolerMaster B500 ver.2 Non-Modular 80+ - Hardware,
> Kann ich das nehmen?ist ja immerhin Cooler Master...



Ist wuppe welcher Hersteller es ist. Jeder Marke hat ihre schwarzen Schafe.


----------



## Jnnk123 (9. Februar 2015)

Ich hab euch Empfehlungen nicht ignoriert...
In der Liste von exquisit hat das System Power 7 mit 450w ne 2 bekommen aber die Modelle mit 400,500 und 550 Watt nur ne 3...
Warum?


----------



## Jnnk123 (9. Februar 2015)

Kurze Frage: Wie viel Watt würdet ihr für mein System denn so Empfehlen?
Reichen 450 aus?


----------



## NuVirus (9. Februar 2015)

450-550W aber wichtiger ist das die Technik gut ist und nicht die Wattzahl.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2015)

Jnnk123 schrieb:


> Ok also ich kann 8454436 - 450 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+
> Mit gutem Gewissen kaufen?
> Ich bin ein bisschen verwirrt da manche meinen das das System Power 7 Dreck ist...



Dreck ist übertrieben aber technisch ist das S7 altbacken da Gruppe.
Jenseits von 500 Watt kannst du es aufgrund der miesen Spannungsregulation dann komplett in die Tonne drücken. Daher ist es bedingt empfehlenswert.
Bei einer High End Grafikkarte würde ich das S7 nicht nehmen.
Hast du aber einen non K Prozessor und eine R9 280 oder vergleichbar, ist es vertretbar.



Jnnk123 schrieb:


> Ich hab euch Empfehlungen nicht ignoriert...
> In der Liste von exquisit hat das System Power 7 mit 450w ne 2 bekommen aber die Modelle mit 400,500 und 550 Watt nur ne 3...
> Warum?



Die Liste müsste überarbeitet werden. 
Das 450er und 500er Modell unterscheiden sich nicht großartig voneinander.
Jenseits von 500 Watt ist es nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.
Das 400er Modell basiert auf einer anderen Plattform als das 450er Modell. Daher ist es nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## NuVirus (10. Februar 2015)

Das 500W Modell ist halt nicht besser als das 450W also wozu mehr Geld ausgeben


----------



## hbf878 (10. Februar 2015)

Unterhalb von 450W (also bei 400, 350, 300W) wird beim S7 eine andere Plattform verwendet (deshalb auch schlechtere Effizienz, nur 80+ Bronze). Bei sehr stromhungrigen Systemen oberhalb der 450W macht das S7 trotz etwas besserer Plattform wenig Sinn, da es seine Spannungen nicht getrennt voneinander reguliert, sodass in Extremsituationen die Spannungen außerhalb der Spezifikation sein können. Deshalb ist das S7 450W besser bewertet als die anderen.


----------



## eXquisite (10. Februar 2015)

Das Corsair und das CM sind keine Netzteile, die darfst du gerne in der Garage zum basteln verwenden aber im PC haben die nichts verloren.

Das S7 verkackt in Sachen Spannungsregulation auf ganzer Linie und neu ist die Raider auch nicht mehr, die ganze Serie sollte BQ eigentlich mal neu machen.

Kauf dir das HX von SuperFlower und gut ist, im LC sind JunFu Caps und das mag ich einfach nicht.


----------



## poiu (10. Februar 2015)

Jnnk123 schrieb:


> Oder das:500 Watt CoolerMaster B500 ver.2 Non-Modular 80+ - Hardware,
> Kann ich das nehmen?ist ja immerhin Cooler Master...



das kannst du nehmen das ist okay für 35€ bis 40€ ist das eines der guten NT



das LC Power Gold ist besser oder das Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAA-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2015)

Für welches NT hast du dich entschieden @TE.


----------



## xHaru (11. Februar 2015)

Wie wärs mitm Xilence Performance A 530W? Chiller hatte das glaube ich mal reviewt und es ist da meiner Erinnerung nach ganz gut weggekommen.


----------



## NuVirus (11. Februar 2015)

Ist glaub ich ähnlich wie das Be Quiet L8 nur etwas billiger also auch nicht so prall.


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Februar 2015)

Bis 40 euro sind das Xilence Perf A und das Cooler Master B500 v2 auf einem Niveau, wobei jedes der Netzteile seine Vor- und Nachteile hat. Für 50 Euro gibts aber deutlich bessere Netzteile, beispielsweise das Cooler Master G450M oder das be quiet! S7 450W. Etwas mehr Aufpreis kosten das Super flower HX450 und das LC-Power LC9550, welche nochmals besser sind.


----------

